# Ny current sytem and future plans



## Shaun Onverwacht (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's my current system:

Yamaha RX-V1400RDS AV amplifier*
Yamaha KX-380 tape deck*
Yamaha DVD-S550 DVD player*
Yamaha CDX-993 CD player*
Yamaha MDX-793 MiniDisc player*
Yamaha PX-2 turntable*
Yamaha PF-1000 turntable
Technics SL-10 turntable
Meridian M60 active floorstanders*
Meridian M60C active centre channel*
Meridian M2500 active subwoofer*
Meridian D6000 active floorstanders
Infinity Primus 360 floorstanders*
Quadral Phonologue Wotan MKv floorstanders
Optonica SO-9100 stereo preamplifier*
Samsung LA40B650 HD LCD television*
Western Digital WDTV media player*
DSTV Multichoice PVR1 satellite receiver*
Rotel RBM-1066 6-channel power amplifier
Ground Sound DCN23 3-way DSP crossover

*flags the equipment that is currently configured

More later on the current system and future plans...


----------



## Shaun Onverwacht (Apr 7, 2008)

OK... some more:

The Optonica preamp is being utilised for its moving coil phono preamp. I'm using a NOS Audio Technica AT32E moving coil cartridge.

I'm contemplating the sale of the (a) whole Yamaha system in order to fund the purchase of an Emotiva UMC-1 AV preamp.

Also, in the works is the resurrection of the Meridian D6000, which is missing its digital crossover; the amplifiers are also not all in working condition. These will be replaced. In particular, the Ground Sound DCN-23 will be the new digital crossover.

Afraid all this takes time to accomplish. I've already racked up some time with the DCN-23 driving the Rotel RBM-1066 as a stereo 3-way crossover and the loudspeakers described here. Still some way to go...


----------

